# TV above fireplace? Would you do it again?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

If you've read some of my other posts you know that I'm currently considering mounting an LCD TV above the fireplace in a new home that we have under construction. Since I've never done this before and I really don't know what to expect in terms of ease of view-ability, I'd like to find out how many people who currently have TVs above their fireplace would mount it there again given the opportunity.

The room that I'm mounting this in is 21 x 21', so theoretically we will be some distance away from the TV, which should help with the neck strain issue.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Oops! Last option should have been "Here's what I would do." Sorry.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Have the fireplace and also thought of doing it to save space since it's so flat. BUT, no way, just to high off the ground to view long term. Works fine in a sports bar setting. Not at home IMHO. Good luck.


----------



## SawHorse (Jan 24, 2007)

Seem like every new house I work on is designed to have the TV above the fireplace


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd say it depends on how often you use it, how high it would be, and how far back the seating is. 
If you watched movies or long periods of TV I wouldn't do it. If the extent of it's use was you watch 15 minutes of news every day it would be fine to put it up there out of the way.
How high is your fireplace? I've seen fireplaces you could literally walk into and fireplaces only a couple feet high. You're probably somewhere inbetween.
How far back is the seating? The further back the seating the less of a differance it makes.
Do you use the fireplace? It would be very distracting to try and watch TV with a fire going right below it.


My advice to you, go sit on your couch and stare above the fireplace for a few minutes. The question should answer itself.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

kcrossley2 said:


> If you've read some of my other posts you know that I'm currently considering mounting an LCD TV above the fireplace in a new home that we have under construction. Since I've never done this before and I really don't know what to expect in terms of ease of view-ability, I'd like to find out how many people who currently have TVs above their fireplace would mount it there again given the opportunity.
> 
> The room that I'm mounting this in is 21 x 21', so theoretically we will be some distance away from the TV, which should help with the neck strain issue.


Chalk up a "no" for my vote. This is one of the dumbest trends I have seen yet. Besides looking ridiculous sticking out from the wall, they are uncomfortable to watch. We just finished one that looks so absured, I hope no one knows I did it. The customer bought two base/bookcase units connected by a valence from the same over rated "high end" cabinet supplier that had just sold him a new set of expensive kitchen cabinets and a poor planning job. This also came with a ridiculous oversized mantle with huge turned posts that dwarfed the firebox. The end of the story is that when the owner got the tv installed, the top of it is hidden behind the valence connecting the bookcase units. Looks like crap.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd just like to thank everyone for their posts. We have decided NOT to install the TV above the fireplace primarily for two reasons.

1. It would make viewing the TV uncomfortable
2. It would ruin the stone

Kelly


----------

